# Rogue 2014 -- how to update maps



## abhishes (Sep 2, 2015)

Hello,

I have a Nissan Rogue 2014 model. I can see that there is an SD card fit on top of the navigation system.

I want to know how can I update the maps on my car's navigation system.

Is this something I can do myself ? using a computer and internet?


----------



## azjake (Sep 1, 2015)

The address and phone number for Nissan to upgrade maps is at the beginning of the Navigation manual. The number to call to order the latest map is 1-888-661-9995. Right now Nissan is showing a cost of $149 for the latest map, but there also might be a $99 special on it, but I'm not sure about that. I assume they send you a new SD card with the latest map, and I believe there are instructions in the manual on how to update. Either way they should be able to answer all your questions when you call them to order the map.

You may be able to download the map off the Nissan website, but I'm not sure about that. Again Nissan should be able to answer your questions when you call them.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I am curious, if the new system simply uses a micro SD card, why are people captive to the program Nissan uses. Could you not order IGO PRIMO and whatever maps from NAVIEXTRA ( think that is name of company) or someone else. I bought it for my unit, and I think the cost was less than 100 including lifetime map updates.


----------



## azjake (Sep 1, 2015)

quadraria10 said:


> I am curious, if the new system simply uses a micro SD card, why are people captive to the program Nissan uses. Could you not order IGO PRIMO and whatever maps from NAVIEXTRA ( think that is name of company) or someone else. I bought it for my unit, and I think the cost was less than 100 including lifetime map updates.


I suppose you could do some research to find a map compatible with Nissan NAV. The 2015 NAV manual on page 3-13, says Bosch (Robert Bosch GmbH) has compiled the map data into a usable format. 

Even if you found the exact map in the exact format, it would be easy for Nissan to have their vendor do a slight tweak that is unique to Nissan making any other maps not compatible with Nissan's NAV system.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Guess what I am saying is the info unit is a mini computer. To get Nav function to work I assume it follows a file path to an executable file that has nav program. Map files are seperate and are accessed by the Nav program. Shame I do not know anyone with a brand new Nissan, because I would be really curious to try inserting my micro sd with IGO and Canada, US and Mexican maps. By the way my maps date from 2013, I haven't bothered updating yet. 

You are probably right about Nissan's nav being programmed to require the software maps to have a ''Nissan'' handshake. But near as I know there are really only two or three companies that provide the mapping services, and companies such as Nissan get licenses for their use. Still I would like to try...


----------



## azjake (Sep 1, 2015)

quadraria10 said:


> Guess what I am saying is the info unit is a mini computer. To get Nav function to work I assume it follows a file path to an executable file that has nav program. Map files are seperate and are accessed by the Nav program. Shame I do not know anyone with a brand new Nissan, because I would be really curious to try inserting my micro sd with IGO and Canada, US and Mexican maps. By the way my maps date from 2013, I haven't bothered updating yet.
> 
> You are probably right about Nissan's nav being programmed to require the software maps to have a ''Nissan'' handshake. But near as I know there are really only two or three companies that provide the mapping services, and companies such as Nissan get licenses for their use. Still I would like to try...


Well it's worth a try since as you said there are only a few companies out there providing maps. Dealers and car companies make a lot of their money on servicing your vehicle over several years. I would suspect map updates are similiar to that and if Nissan through a simple "handshake" can force you to buy maps from them, why wouldn't they do that.


----------

